# Is this Christamas day going to be a dry day in the UAE



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Seeing as 24th December this year is Mouloud (the Prophets birthday) - is 25th December going to be a dry day - especially in hotels that are doing a lunchtime Christmas Day brunch?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

I work for a large hotel group and we've been told to forecast for 23rd night / 24th day being dry.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Seeing as 24th December this year is Mouloud (the Prophets birthday) - is 25th December going to be a dry day - especially in hotels that are doing a lunchtime Christmas Day brunch?
> Cheers
> Steve


Not in my villa


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Not in my villa


Great - there will be six of us coming round (4 adults, 2 kids) and we will cancel the booking at the Ritz Carlton!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Great - there will be six of us coming round (4 adults, 2 kids) and we will cancel the booking at the Ritz Carlton!


Sounds great. I get bored with turkey so baby goat would make a change.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speaking of Christmas, A woman just knocked on my door and asked me if I would have an Ethiopian child for Christmas. We normally have turkey, but sod it, I'll try anything once !!!


----------

